# Anyone ever vinyl wrap their bike?



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

Just curious if anyone has ever done this. I think it might be interesting, and potentially hilarious depending on the wrap you get. What about a camo Rocky Mountain Slayer SS?


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

we used vinyl wrap for team graphics on our race bikes a couple years ago, worked out fine.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

1soulrider said:


> we used vinyl wrap for team graphics on our race bikes a couple years ago, worked out fine.


How much do you think a complete wrap would cost?


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

I have no idea. Best bet would be to check with a local place that wraps cars and rvs.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

Do something tasteful... think of PinkBike!


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

Seriously though, I'd lik to hear about what you find out - Would love to wrap my fork lowers.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

It'd probably be much more expensive than just getting the frame powdercoated or even wetpainted.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

recitio said:


> Do something tasteful... think of PinkBike!


That's not a wrap,that's Sharpie..


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

my mate had his mondraker dh bike done in his own custom graphics for his team/shop grizedale forrest bike shop, it looked pretty dam good when it was finished, i dont think it was that expensive either.


----------



## hikerguy98 (Sep 19, 2008)

Look up tarjAc pricing is low. 150 for a frame I think. I've been thinking of doing my old big hit. $100 bill pimpin lol


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

sure --- do it often. found a super easy and cheap way to do it.

Shrink Wrapped at Tom Foolery in Leesburg, Virginia, United States - photo by PedalShopLLC - Pinkbike.com


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

Never heard of this in the bike world. Seems like an interesting way to get a custom looking bike. Or it could just be really dumb. Jury is out til I see one I suppose.


----------



## jfactor1 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd be afraid that the first time you fell the wrap would get a huge tear in it since it's basically just a huge sticker. I think you'd be better off getting custom paint or powder.


----------



## jfactor1 (Sep 22, 2010)

This is my FBM Night Train. This is actually powdercoat (kind of). Lots of bails/crashes and it still looks great.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

very cool work on the FBM

It really depends on the price I get for the wrap. If it is around $100, it is worth a shot.


----------

